# Watching a 3d movie on a standard LCD TV



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife and I purchased a 52" Sony LCD TV last year.  Does anybody know if we can watch a 3d movie (Avatar when it comes out in 3d) on the standard (2d) LCD TV?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday I was reading about the new 3D televisions that will be available this summer and my assumption from the two articles I read was that you must have a 3D TV to view 3D movies.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well there's the old school 3D where you had to have the glasses with the blue and red lenses, although it wasn't very good.  So it's possible, but I have no idea what formats they will be releasing Avatar in.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There are always 2d versions of 3d movies that can be viewed on standard televisions, as well.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Put those 3d glasses on and see if it works


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think youi can still view them but they will not be 3d


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I understand my television is supposed to be able to but I am not sure how.  Your television definitely -has- to be compatible with the new 3D technology.  Mine is a Samsung that has some sort of future-something technology that they assures me will mean it will be able to adjust and update itself to new technology on the horizon.  Some televisions are capable but need converters.  I am still not sure how the glasses work either.  It sounds like you might have to buy special glasses yourself which also sound kind of pricey.  I'm waiting till the movies come out on DVD/Blu-Ray to see if they come with glasses and see if my television actually does what it says it can do.  Right now the only thing I'm sure of that has 3D for me to test is the Avatar PS3 Game, but I also heard it wasn't any good so I'm not spending $50 to find out whether it works or not then spending even more when I find out I need glasses and some sort of converter.

The last E3 show made a big to do about the new 3D technology in televisions so it sounds like a newish trend.  Unless your television is really new it probably can't, or if it has this future-track thingy mine is supposed to have I guess.  People were saying they weren't really impressed with it at E3, so sounds like it might have some ways to go yet.  If you can tell me the specific model of the Sony I can look around and see what I can find.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Off topic: cannot wait for 3D tvs. They looked so cool at CES. 3D gaming starting this year too.

On topic: will google


----------

